# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين 24 اغسطس 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الاثنين 24 أغسطس 2020م

 نجم التسجيلات يمقلب القمة وناديه ويطير للكنغو.
 شداد يحرم رباعي الممتاز من الدعم الدولاري بسبب لقاء الوزيرة.
 بايرن ميونخ ينهي الحلم الباريسي وينتزع عرش أوروبا للمرة السادسة.
 ريشموند مهاجم المريخ يطلب السفر إلى بلاده.
 سوداكال يتحرك لإثبات شرعية رئاسته.
 مولانا حيدر التوم مجلس المريخ منقسم على اثنين وتعيين رئيس النادي إجهاض للديمقراطية.
 ثلاثة أسباب وراء انهيار علاقة ميسي بإدارة برشلونة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايرن ميونخ ينهي الحلم الباريسي وينتزع عرش أوروبا

  تُوج بايرن ميونخ بطلًا لدوري أبطال أوروبا بفوزه على باريس سان جيرمان  (1-0) في المباراة النهائية، اليوم الأحد، والتي أقيمت على ملعب النور  بمدينة لشبونة البرتغالية.
 هدف المباراة الوحيد جاء عن طريق الجناح  الفرنسي كينجسلي كومان في الدقيقة 59، ليمنح بايرن لقبه السادس على مدار  تاريخه في البطولة، ليتوج الفريق بالثلاثية هذا الموسم.
 ضغط الفريق البافاري على منافسه الباريسي في الدقائق الـ5 الأولى، بينما فشل الأخير في تجاوز منتصف ملعبه في ظل سيطرة بايرن على مجريات اللعب.
 وغابت الخطورة عن كلا المرميين في أول ربع ساعة من المباراة، قبل أن يصل  نيمار بأول فرصة حقيقية لمرمى مانويل نوير، بعدما تلقى تمريرة بينية من  مبابي، لكن الحارس الالماني تصدى ببراعة لتسديدتين متتاليتين.
 ووصل  بايرن بأول فرصة مع انتصاف الشوط الأول عن طريق ليفاندوفسكي، الذي تسلم كرة  داخل منطقة الجزاء، ليستدير بجسده ويسددها بيسراه، لكن القائم الأيسر حال  دون وصولها إلى الشباك.
 وشن سان جيرمان هجمة مرتدة سريعة عن طريق  نيمار، الذي مرر الكرة إلى دي ماريا داخل منطقة الجزاء، ليهيئها الجناح  الأرجنتيني لنفسه قبل أن يطيح بالكرة أعلى العارضة.
 وحاول أندير هيريرا صيد شباك نوير بتسديدة بعيدة المدى، لكنها ارتطمت في أحد زملائه، لتغير مسارها إلى خارج الملعب.
 وأنقذ كيلور نافاس مرماه من فرصة هدف محقق بعد تصديه لكرة من ضربة رأسية عن طريق ليفاندوفسكي، ليحرم البايرن من التقدم في النتيجة.
 وأهدر مبابي فرصة هدف محقق بعدما وصلته الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء، لكنه وجهها بتسديدة ضعيفة، ذهبت بين أحضان نوير.
 ومع نهاية الشوط الأول، طالب لاعبو بايرن حكم المباراة باحتساب ركلة جزاء  بعد سقوط الجناح الفرنسي كينجسلي كومان داخل المنطقة، لكنه لم يستجب  لطلباتهم، وهو ما أيده حكم الفيديو، ليذهب الفريقان للاستراحة بتعادل سلبي.
 جاءت بداية الشوط الثاني هادئة حتى مرور ربع ساعة قبل أن ينجح بايرن في  خطف هدف التقدم بعدما أرسل كيميتش كرة عرضية داخل منطقة الجزاء، قابلها  كومان بتسديدة رأسية سكنت الشباك.
 وكاد كومان أن يضاعف النتيجة بعد دقائق معدودة عبر تسديدة على الطائر، لكن تياجو أسيلفا أخرجها ببراعة من قلب المرمى.
 وخادع دي ماريا الدفاع البافاري بتمريرة ذكية لماركينيوس داخل منطقة الجزاء، لكن اللاعب البرازيلي سددها في أقدام حارس البايرن.
 وظهر نيمار بعد غياب بتسديدة من مسافة بعيدة، لكن الكرة ذهبت أعلى العارضة.
 ونفذ كوتينيو ركلة حرة من مسافة بعيدة، لكن تسديدته ذهبت بعيدة عن مرمى نافاس.
 وظل سان جيرمان عاجزًا في الشوط الثاني، رغم التأخر في النتيجة، في ظل سيطرة بايرن الكلية على مجريات اللعب.
 رغم ذلك، كثف الفريق الباريسي من هجماته في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة،  وشكل نيمار خطورة بالغة على المرمى البافاري بتسديدة، كاد مبابي أن يحول  مسارها إلى داخل المرمى، لكنه فشل في لمسة الكرة، لتضيع فرصة معادلة  النتيجة، وتنتهي المباراة بفوز بايرن (1-0).
 











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع سوداكال وخشارم يحدد مستقبل إعِداد المريخ



 الخرطوم : باج نيوز
  ينعقد مساء اليوم ( الأحد) اجتماع بين رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال، والجهاز  الفني لفريق الكرة الأول بالنادي بقيادة المدرب التونسي جمال خشارم لوضع  النقاط على الحروف بشأن البرنامج الإعدادي للفريق، والخطة الموضوعة.
 وعلم ( باج نيوز) إن المدرب التونسي وضع برنامج متكامل لتأهيل الفريق من  كافة النواحي الفنية والبدنية، وبحسب الخطة الموضوعة فإنه تم التأمين على  ضرورة عقد معسكر داخلي للفريق وكذلك وضع برنامج إعدادي تتخلله عدد من  المباريات الودية.
 وينتظر أن يحسم الاجتماع ملامح العمل خلال المرحلة القادمة وسبل دعم خطط الاطار الفني














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس السوبر الأوروبي

 
  ‏الخميس 24 سبتمبر الموافق 7 صفر 
 ‏بايرن ميونخ - إشبيلية 
 ‏الساعة 9:00 م بتوقيت السودان 
 ‏على قناة bein HD1 
 ‏على ملعب بوشكاش أرينا بالمجر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل جديدة حول مستقبل الغربال

 الرياضة الجزائر 
 حصلت (  السوداني) علي تفاصيل جديدة بشان مستقبل لاعب المريخ السابق، محمد عبد  الرحمن مع ناديه الحالي، شباب الأهلي بوعريرج الجزائري.
 ورغماً عن تألق الغربال مع ناديه الجزائري، وقيادته لتحقيق الانتصار في  عدد من المباريات إلا أن الازمة المالية العاصفة التي يمر بها ناديه  الجديد، وإلغاء الدوري الجزائري، أجبره علي البحث عن طريقة للتخلص من أفضل  لاعبيه و إنعاش الخزينة بالأموال.
 وقال مصدر مقرب من الغربال  لـ(السوداني) ان رئيس نادي شباب بوعريرج الجزائري، تواصل خلال الأيام  الماضية مع محمد عبد الرحمن، وأقنعه بالبقاء في صفوف النادي وذلك إلى حين  الاتفاق حول الصيغة المناسبة لرحيله عن النادي.
 واشار المصدر إلى ان  نادي بوعريرج يفكر في اعارة الغربال عامين وهي المدة المتبقية في تعاقده  حيث سبق وان وقع اللاعب علي عقد لمدة (3) سنوات مع ناديه الحالي.
 واشار المصدر الى ان النادي الجزائري تلقي عروضا من اندية محلية مثل المولودية، وشبيبة القبائل وكذلك اتحاد العاصمة.
 ولفت المصدر النظر الى ان النادي الجزائري لم يتلق عروضا خارجية حيث يناقش  العروض المحلية وينتظر ان يتم عرضها علي اللاعب جميعاً لاكمال الاتفاق  النهائي في غضون الأيام القادمة.
 وفي صعيد ذي صلة، علمت ( السوداني)  بأن لاعب المريخ السابق، لم يتقاض رواتبه مع بوعريرج لعدة أشهر وهو الأمر  الذي يخشى النادي الجزائري من إمكانية لجوء اللاعب بسببه إلى الاتحاد  الدولي ( الفيفا) لفسخ العقد.
 ويتقاضى محمد عبد الرحمن بموجب العقد المبرم بينه وبين النادي الجزائري راتبا شهريا (14) ألف دولار .
 وينتظر ان يتم حسم وضعية اللاعب في غضون الأيام القادمة خاصة في ظل تزايد الحديث عن وجهته القادمة.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*شداد يحرم رباعي الممتاز من الدعم الدولاري بسبب لقاء الوزيرة.
الدكتاتور يسمح لنفسه بالأجتماع بمجلس السيادة دون المرور عبر الوزارة ويمنع الأندية الجلوس مع الوزيرة دون المرور عبر اتحاده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يُخاطب المفوضية ويهدد باللجوء للمحكمة الإدارية

 خاطب  رئيس المريخ، آدم سوداكال، مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم  لإعتماده رئيساً للنادي، وتنفيذ قرار المحكمة الإدارية التي صدر خلال وقت  سابق.
 وسابقاً تحفظ رئيس اتحاد الكرة كمال شداد، عن التعامل مع سوداكال، واعتذر عن مقابلة معه  كان يُفترض أن تجري ( الخميس) الماضي.
 
 وبحسب مصدر مقرب من سوداكال فإنه وحال عدم الوصول لقرار من قبل المفوضية  فإنه سيتم اللجوء إلى المحكمة لإخطارها بقرار المفوضية والخاص بعدم تنفيذ  القرار السابق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوزارة تسلم الاتحاد خطاب يفيد بعودة النشاط خلال أيام
 تفيد متابعات  فجر سبورت الدقيقة ان وزارة الشباب والرياضة سترسل خطاب للاتحاد في الأيام  القليلة القادمة تسمح فيه بعودة النشاط الرياضي وفق اشتراطات صحية معينة  سترفق في الخطاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريشموند مهاجم المريخ يطلب السفر الى بلاده





الخرطوم: سبورت249
تقدم  الغاني ريشموند انطوي مهاجم المريخ بطلب لمجلس المريخ بالسماح له بالسفر  الى بلاده خلال الأيام المقبلة بعد تعليق النشاط من قبل اتحاد الكرة  والنادي.
وقال مصدر موثوق ل”سبورت249â€³ ان ريشموند زار المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ اليوم “الاحد” من اجل الحصول على تذكرة للسفر.
وابلغ ريشموند المسؤولين بانه سيعود بعد ثلاثة أسابيع الى الخرطوم، وفي حال تم استئناف الدوري يمكن ان يعود قبل الموعد.
واضطر ريشموند الى البقاء في الخرطوم منذ انضمامه للمريخ في يناير الماضي بسبب جائحة كورونا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

 * بايرن ميونخ ينهي الحلم الباريسي وينتزع عرش أوروبا
 * تعادل مثير لموناكو مع رانس بالدوري الفرنسي‏
 * برشلونة يعلن إصابة لاعبه الجديد بيانيتش بكورونا
 * إصابة ثنائي فيورنتينا (إريك بولجار وسيمون جيدوتي) بكورونا
 * كومان يطلب من ادارة برشلونة التعاقد مع لاعب الكمار كالفن ستنغس
 * إصابة ميهايلوفيتش مدرب بولونيا الايطالي بفيروس كورونا
 * بارما الإيطالي يتخلى عن مدربه روبرتو دافيرسا
 * صحيفة: أنطونيو كونتي يخسر 30 مليون يورو في عملية احتيال ضخمة
 * رسمياً .. إيغور تيودور مساعداً لأندريا بيرلو مدرب يوفنتوس
 * إنتر ميلان يتم اتفاقه مع بريشيا لضم ساندرو تونالي
 * كوتينيو: الآن أريد العودة لبرشلونة، أريد أن أنجح
 * مبابي: ضاعت الجائزة الأفضل
 * توخيل: نيمار مقاتل في حرب الشوارع.. ونوير يشوّه المنافسة
 * الخليفي: أنا حزين ومحبط
 * نيمار يبكي بعد خسارة دوري الأبطال والجميع يتسابق لمواساته
 * يويفا يعلن المرشحين لجائزة أفضل لاعب في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا
 * مدير أعماله رايولا يؤكد استمرار بوغبا مع مانشستر يونايتد
 * رئيس يويفا: سندرس تكرار البطولة المصغرة
 * مدافع المانشافت دينيس أوجو يعلن اعتزال كرة القدم
 * مرشح لرئاسة برشلونة: أجريت محادثات مع كلوب
 * رايولا: إبراهيموفيتش لن يتدرب مع ميلان
 * مارسيال: المنافسة مع راشفورد صحية.. ويجمعنا التفاهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :
◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 : * الاتفاق (-- : --) الرائد الساعة: 17:45 / القناة: KSA

 * الشباب (-- : --) أبها الساعة: 18:00 / القناة: KSA

 * الحزم (-- : --) الفتح الساعة: 18:10 / القناة: KSA

 * الاتحاد (-- : --) الفيحا الساعة: 19:50 / القناة: KSA

——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :

 
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - النهائي :
 * باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (0 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
 ..................................................  ....
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 1 :

 * موناكو (2 : 2) ستاد ريمس
 * لوريان (3 : 1) ستراسبورج
 * نيم أولمبيك (4 : 0) ستاد بريست 
 * نيس (2 : 1) لانس

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21 :
* حرس الحدود (2 : 2) الاسماعيلي 
 * وادي دجلة (0 : 0) الاتحاد السكندري

——————————————

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*شداد يحرم رباعي الممتاز من الدعم الدولاري بسبب لقاء الوزيرة.
الدكتاتور يسمح لنفسه بالأجتماع بمجلس السيادة دون المرور عبر الوزارة ويمنع الأندية الجلوس مع الوزيرة دون المرور عبر اتحاده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 بايرن ميونخ ينهي الحلم الباريسي وينتزع عرش أوروبا


كووورة - رامي أبو الوليد




نوير يرفع الكأس السادسة
توج  بايرن ميونخ بطلًا لدوري أبطال أوروبا، للمرة السادسة في تاريخه، بفوزه  على باريس سان جيرمان (1-0) في المباراة النهائية، امس 
الأحد، على ملعب  النور بالعاصمة البرتغالية لشبونة.

وجاء هدف المباراة الوحيد عن  طريق الجناح الفرنسي، كينجسلي كومان، في الدقيقة 59، ليتوج العملاق  البافاري بالثلاثية للمرة الثانية في تاريخه، بعد موسم (2012 - 2013).

وضغط بايرن على منافسه الباريسي في الدقائق الـ5 الأولى، بينما فشل الأخير في تجاوز منتصف الملعب.

وغابت  الخطورة عن كلا المرميين، في أول ربع ساعة من المباراة، قبل أن يصل نيمار  بأول فرصة حقيقية لمرمى مانويل نوير، بعدما تلقى تمريرة بينية من مبابي،  لكن الحارس الألماني تصدى ببراعة لكرتين متتاليتين.

ووصل بايرن  بأول فرصة مع انتصاف الشوط الأول، عن طريق ليفاندوفسكي، الذي تسلم كرة داخل  منطقة الجزاء، ليستدير ويسددها بيسراه، لكن القائم الأيسر حال دون وصولها  إلى الشباك.



وشن  سان جيرمان هجمة مرتدة سريعة عن طريق نيمار، الذي مرر الكرة إلى دي ماريا  داخل منطقة الجزاء، ليهيئها الجناح الأرجنتيني لنفسه، قبل أن يسدد أعلى  العارضة.

وأنقذ كيلور نافاس مرماه من فرصة هدف محقق، بعد تصديه لضربة رأسية من ليفاندوفسكي، ليحرم البايرن من التقدم في النتيجة.

وأهدر مبابي فرصة خطيرة، بعدما وصلته الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء، لكنه وجهها بتسديدة ضعيفة، ذهبت بين أحضان نوير.

وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول، طالب لاعبو بايرن حكم المباراة باحتساب ركلة جزاء، بعد سقوط كومان داخل منطقة العمليات.

لكنه لم يستجب لطلباتهم، وهو ما أيده حكم الفيديو، ليذهب الفريقان للاستراحة بتعادل سلبي.

وجاءت  بداية الشوط الثاني هادئة حتى مرور ربع ساعة، قبل أن ينجح بايرن في خطف  هدف التقدم، بعدما أرسل كيميتش كرة مقوسة داخل منطقة الجزاء، قابلها كومان  بتسديدة رأسية سكنت الشباك.



وكاد كومان أن يضاعف النتيجة بعد دقائق معدودة، عبر تسديدة على الطائر، لكن تياجو سيلفا أخرجها ببراعة من أمام المرمى.

وخادع دي ماريا الدفاع البافاري بتمريرة ذكية لماركينيوس، داخل منطقة الجزاء، لكن اللاعب البرازيلي سددها في قدم حارس بايرن.

وظهر نيمار بعد غياب بتسديدة من مسافة بعيدة، لكن الكرة ذهبت أعلى العارضة.

ونفذ كوتينيو ركلة حرة رائعة، لكن تسديدته ذهبت بجانب مرمى نافاس.

وظل سان جيرمان عاجزًا خلال الشوط الثاني، رغم التأخر في النتيجة، في ظل سيطرة بايرن الكبيرة على مجريات اللعب.

رغم  ذلك، كثف الفريق الباريسي هجماته في الدقائق الأخيرة، وشكل نيمار خطورة  بالغة على المرمى البافاري بتسديدة، فشل تشوبو موتينج في توجيهها إلى  الشباك، لتضيع فرصة معادلة النتيجة، وتنتهي المباراة بفوز بايرن (1-0).








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مانويل نوير قرر الاحتفاظ بالشباك كذكرى  التتويج بلقب دوري الأبطال










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة المنتخب القومي من اللاعبين المحليين لمواجهتي غانا في تصفيات امم افريقيا في نوفمبر المقبل 
  سيتم استدعاء المحترفين بعد نهاية ارتباطاتهم مع انديتهم للحاق بالتدريبات 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس السوبر الأوروبي

 الخميس 24 سبتمبر
 بايرن ميونخ - إشبيلية
 الساعة 10،00 م بتوقيت السعودية
 على قناة beIN SPORTS 1
 على ملعب بوشكاش أرينا بالمجر
 .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخاب  جوبا ولمسة وفاء للراحل مهند ميرغني وريتشارد جاستين ع رأس المشاركين

 شكرآ جون شكرا اخي فالجنوب مازال مُقترن باسم السُودان .
 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مستند: جمال سالم يشكو الهلال في “فيفا” ويطلب فسخ العقد و290 الف دولار
أغسطس 24, 2020



الخرطوم: سبورت249
قدم  الأوغندي جمال سالم حارس الهلال شكوى رسمية الى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  “فيفا” ضد ناديه الهلال وطلب فسخ التعاقد والحصول على مبلغ يصل الى اكثر  من 290 الف دولار.
ووفقا للمستند الذي حصل عليه “سبورت249” فان سالم  استعان في القضية بمحاميين من اسبانيا واكد ان نادي الهلال فشل في سداد  رواتبه خلال ستة اشهر ماضية.
واوضح المحاميان في الخطاب المرسل الى  “فيفا” تفصيل عقد الحارس الأوغندي مع الهلال، حيث تم الاتفاق معه لثلاث  سنوات على ان يحصل في الموسم الاول على 140 الف دولار، وبزيادة 10% الموسم  الثاني والثالث.
ووفقا للخطاب” سالم كان يحصل على راتب شهري 11 الف و  600 دولار، في الموسم الاول بعد ان حصل مقدم عقد 46 الف و600 دولار، وفي  الموسم الثاني اصبح الراتب الشهري 12 الف و800 دولار”.
وطالب جمال  سالم عبر محاميه بالحصول على راتب ستة اشهر يصل الى 77 الف دولار اضافة الى  متبقي فترة عقد الثلاث سنوات ليصل اجمالي المبلغ الى اكثر من 290 الف  دولار بعد فسخ العقد من طرف واحد.
وغادر جمال سالم الى بلاده أوغندا  خلال الأيام الماضية واكد عدم عودته للسودان مجددا لعدم جدية ادارة الهلال  في تسوية مستحقاته العالقة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى -----إسماعيل حسن

  احذر غضبة الصفوة يا دكتور
 â–ھï¸ڈللمرة الثانية نسأل الدكتور كمال شداد: 
 â–ھï¸ڈلماذا  سارع قبل أيام إلى حل مشاكل الهلال الإدارية، في وقت يتباطأ فيه منذ  أكثر  من ستة أسابيع وحتى يومنا هذا؛ في حل مشاكل المريخ المشابهة؟؟
 â–ھï¸ڈونسأله أيضاً..... :
 â–ھï¸ڈإلى  متى يتجابن اتحاده أمام قضايا الهلال، ويتفانى في حلها، وبإتجاه آخر يمعن  في تعميق قضايا المريخ بتجاهلها، والوقوف أمامها موقف المتفرج كأنما سعيد  بها؟؟!!
 â–ھï¸ڈقدّم  له عدد كبير من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية مذكرة رسمية، طالبوا فيها بتوجيه  مجلس المريخ بعقد جمعية عمومية يتم خلالها طرح الثقة عن مجلس الإدارة، وهو  حق كفله لهم النظام الأساسي.. وبدل أن يخاطب الاتحاد السلطات الصحية  للموافقة على عقد الجمعية، طلب من أهل المريخ أن يطالبوا هم بهذه  الموافقة؟؟!
 â–ھï¸ڈسؤال  تالت... لماذا قضية مجلس الهلال لم تكلف الاتحاد أكثر من أسبوع، قبل أن  يحسمها، بينما قضية مجلس المريخ تستغرق أكثر من شهر ونصف الشهر ولا تجد  الاهتمام ولا العلاج من الاتحاد بعد؟؟؟!!
 â–ھï¸ڈألا يؤكد ذلك أنه ينحاز للهلال، ويجتهد في حل مشاكله، وفي نفس الوقت يهمل قضايا المريخ ويجتهد في تعميقها؟؟!!!
 â–ھï¸ڈسبق  لمجلس الاتحاد أن خاطب مجلس المريخ، وطالبه بإعادة الجمعية العمومية..  وضرب مجلس المريخ بهذا الطلب عرض الحائط، ولم يحفل به.. فلماذا صمت الاتحاد  ولم نشهد له ردة فعل يفرض بها هيبته، ويؤكد على أنه حريص على حسم  القضية؟؟؟
 â–ھï¸ڈالأدهى والأمر؛ بدل أن يفعل الاتحاد ذلك، يفكر رئيسه في الجلوس مع سوداكال !!!!
 â–ھï¸ڈأو لم يؤكد الرئيس أكثر من مرة أنه لا يعترف برئاسة سوداكال للمريخ..؟؟
 â–ھï¸ڈلماذا يجلس معه إذن..؟؟
 â–ھï¸ڈمجلس  سوداكال لم يعد مرغوباً فيه من أهل المريخ أجمعين.. بل ووصلوا إلى قناعة  بأنه أسوأ مجلس مرّ على ناديهم.. وكما هو معلوم؛ انتظموا في حملة منظمة  ضده، ووقعوا على مذكرة تطالب بسحب الثقة عنه.. وفي مسلك حضاري رفعوها إلى  الاتحاد العام ليعمل على تفعيلها وفق الأطر القانونية.. ولكنه حتى اليوم لم  يفعل.. !!
 â–ھï¸ڈفماذا نسمي هذا غير أنه استخفاف واستحقار بهذا النادي الكبير الذي يعتبر النادي الأعظم في السودان ؟؟!!
 â–ھï¸ڈوالأكبر..
 â–ھï¸ڈوالزعيم رغم أنف الحاقدين والكارهين والحاسدين..
 â–ھï¸ڈيا سبحان الله.. عندما نتهم الدكتور شداد بالإنحياز لنادي الهلال ومعاداة المريخ، يغضب ويثور.. مع أن الواقع يسند هذه التهمة..
 â–ھï¸ڈعموماً  إذا رضي أو لم يرض؛ فإن مواقف الدكتور كمال شداد المتكررة من قضايا ناديي  المريخ والهلال، تؤكد دائماً على انحيازه لهذا الأخير، واستحقاره للمريخ..
 â–ھï¸ڈسؤال مختلف...: لماذا يصر الاتحاد على بلع لسانه، ولا يوضح لأسياد البلد متى سيتم تسليم فريقهم كأس "كاس"؟؟
 â–ھï¸ڈختاماً.....  احذر غضبة الحليم أخي الدكتور كمال.. ولا تعتقدن صمت الصفوة الأخيار عن  حقوقهم جبناً أو ضعفاً؛ لا والله فإنما هو صبر إذا نفد، لن يبقي، ولن يذر..
 â–ھï¸ڈاللهم قد بلغته... اللهم فاشهد..  
 â–ھï¸ڈوكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة: تفاجأنا بخطوة محمد المصطفي ولا مانع لدينا بإحترافه بالنادي الكنغولي
 .
 .
 أكد مدرب الخرطوم الوطني، الكابتن إبراهيم حسين (إبراهومة) أنهم تفاجأوا  بالخطوة التي أقدم عليها اللاعب محمد مصطفي للتعاقد مع نادي “فيتا كلوب”  الكنغولي خلال الفترة القادمة.

 ووصل محمد المصطفي، العاصمة الكونغولية صباح  ( الأحد) لإكمال إجراءات التعاقد مع نادي “فيتا كلوب”.
 وقال المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني، إن اللاعب محمد المصطفي، مطلق السراح، وأشار إلى أنه من حقه التعاقد مع أي نادي يرغب في خدماته.
  وأضاف إبراهومة “كنا نتمنى من اللاعب أن يخطرنا قبل السفر، وأن يحسن  الخروج بطريقة جيدة باعتبار أن النادي لم يقصر معه طيلة الفترة الماضية وهو  من اللاعبين الجيدين الذين نتمنى لهم التوفيق في مشواره القادم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يتمسك باعلان الكاردينال رئيسا للهلال 
 تنظيمات الهلال تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات.. ترفض الكاردينال
 .
 .
 رفعت التنظيمات الهلالية المعارضة لرئاسة أشرف الكاردينال من إيقاع  تحركاتها لقطع الطريق على عودته لسدة الرئاسة عبر لجنة التطبيع التي يتوقع  أن يعلنها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. حيث قدمت التنظيمات طعناً لاتحاد  الكرة ضد رئاسة

 الكاردينال وقدمت  مستندات تثبت إدانته قبل سنوات، وبالتالي عدم أهليته لرئاسة النادي.   كما  تم تقديم طعن مماثل لمفوضية الهيئات الشبابية ولاية الخرطوم.. وتم تنظيم  وقفات احتجاجية أمام مباني الاتحاد والوزارة الولائية.. وتم إعلان تصعيد
  كبير ضد الكاردينال والتهديد بحرمانه من دخول الجوهرة الزرقاء   غير أن  مصادر أكدت  أن اتحاد الكرة  وتحديدا رئيسه كمال شداد وعلى الرغم من الضغط  الكبير الذي يتعرض له يتمسك بإعلان الكاردينال رئيساً للجنة التطبيع مع  القائمة التي قدمها.. ويتوقع أن تكشف الساعات القادمة المزيد من التفاصيل  حول الملف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إفادات (مثيرة) لرئيس لجنة تأهيل الإستادات 
 .
 .
  أوضح اللواء  حقوقي دكتور عامر عبد الرحمن النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم، أن اللجنة التي تم تكوينها لمراجعة الاستادات  برئاسته، مهمتها تنسيقية في المقام الأول، بحيث تقف على الملاحظات الفنية  الواجب معالجتها في استادات الخرطوم، المريخ، والهلال، وذلك حتى تكون مؤهلة  لاستقبال مباريات المنتخبات الوطنية حالياً، والأندية من بعد، وذلك عقب  انطلاق قطار التباري الدولي.   وأضاف الجنرال أن اللجنة ليست تنفيذية  لتُسخَّر لها ميزانية، أو تتصرف في مال  الاتحاد، بيد أنه منوط بها رفع التوصية والتصور فقط، بالإضافة إلى تقديم  المقترحات الخاصة بالتأهيل المطلوب وفق ما يأتي من أهل الخبرة والاختصاص،  وحتى التوصيات ستشمل مدى الاستعانة ببيوتات الخبرة، وترفع توصياتها إلى  الاتحاد للتقرير وفق المنهج الإداري المتبع في إنفاذ مثل هذه البرامج. وذكر  النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد أن اللجنة ستقوم في أول اجتماع لها اليوم  الإثنين، بوضع خطة عمل متمكاملة، والعمل على تقديم التوصيات اللازمة في وقت  وجيز يُمّكِن من إلحاق الاستادات المذكورة بمستوى الجاهزية المطلوبة،  لتكون مستوفية الشروط في الزيارة القادمة لمسئولي تفتيش الملاعب من الاتحاد  الأفريقي لكرة القدم.   وأشار اللواء عامر إلى أنه يثق في كل من وقع عليه  الاختيار من مجلس الادارة للعمل في اللجنة، وأي مجموعة مختارة تمثل المجلس،  وعضّد بأنه يثق أكثر فيمن لم يقع عليه الاختيار للتواجد في اللجنة  بالتعاون من أجل إنجاز المهمة المنوطة بهم، الجنرال قال أيضاً إن أبوابهم  ستكون مفتوحة لكل الرياضيين؛ مشدداً على أنه كرئيس للجنة يتعامل مع  المختارين وغير المختارين من منطلق المصلحة العليا والتسامي لأجل تقديم  الخدمة التي تحتاجها البلاد في منشط كرة القدم، وهو ما يحتم عليهم قبول كل  المهمومين بالشأن الكروي من أجل إسداء الرأي وتقديم المشورة. وفي ختام  حديثه بحسب صحيفة الصيحة، تمنى اللواء عامر التوفيق للجميع بأن يتمكنوا من  حفظ حقوق المنتخبات والأندية السودانية باللعب على أرضها، وهي مسئولية ليست  بالسهلة وتحتاج إلى بذل وجدية وسباق مع الزمن لإنجازها بالمستوى المطلوب،  شاكراً كل من وقع عليه الاختيار في إبداء التعاون، قبل أن يجدد التمنيات  بالتوفيق للجميع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب منتخب السودان فيلود يوجه رساله لاكرم الهادي سليم
 .
 .
 عاد الحارس المميز، أكرم الهادي سليم، إلى المنتخب السوداني، بحضوره  لتدريب أمس السبت.وهي عودة تعتبر بمثابة الفرصة الأخيرة أمامه، لتعديل  مساره، وإعادة ترتيب سجله المرتبك.وكان أكرم قد خرج من قائمة المنتخب  مباشرةً، بعد ظفر الأخير ببرونزية بطولة أمم إفريقيا للاعبين المحليين  “الشان”، عام 2018.

 وأنقذ الأمل  عطبرة مسيرة الحارس من الضياع، فتعاقد معه في الدور الثاني من الموسم  الحالي، فتألق بقميصه، فأشار إليه المدير الفني الجديد لمنتخب السودان،  هوبير فيلود، لكنه لم يختره.
 وتابع فيلود الحارس في مباراة أخرى،  بالعاصمة الخرطوم في مارس/آذار الماضي، فظهر أكرم مضطربا فصرف المدرب النظر  عنه، الأمر الذي أثار جدلا حول حقيقه اختياره رسميا.
 وجاء تجمع المنتخب السوداني هذا الشهر، وسط مناشدات للمدرب فيلود، لمنح أكرم الفرصة، لأنه الحارس الأعلى خبرة حاليا.
 وأكد الحارس من خلال تصرفاته، في فترة الحجر الصحي بسبب فيروس كورونا، رغبته في استعادة نجوميته والرد على الانتقادات.
 كما انخرط في أعمال خيرية كبيرة ومؤثرة، تجاه قدامى اللاعبين، إلى جانب مبادرته الخاصة لمكافحة فيروس كورونا.
 ويعلم أكرم أن هذه ربما تكون فرصته الدولية الأخيرة، قبل أن يدق أبواب  الاعتزال، لذا سيتوجب عليه التمسك بها، إذا أراد إكمال مسيرته كحارس  للمنتخب السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتخذ قراراً مفاجئاً ويُعلّق التدريبات
 هاتريك التش يخطف الأضواء في ختام معسكر المنتخب
  .
 .

 أوقف فريق المريخ تدريباته التي كان يستعد عبرها لمبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
 ولم يحدد المريخ موعداً جديداً لعودته للتدريبات في ظل عدم اتضاح الرؤية حول عودة الممتاز.
 وكان الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم قد أعلن استئناف الدوري وبدأت الأندية،  وعلى رأسها المريخ، استعداداتها للمنافسة قبل أن تتدخل اللجنة العليا  للطوارئ الصحية بالبلاد وتخاطب الاتحاد عبر وزارة الشباب والرياضة بتمديد  إيقاف الأنشطة الرياضية ليقوم بدوره بتعطيل عودة الممتاز.
 وسينتظر المريخ تحديد موعد جديد لعودة الدوري حتى يحدد موعد عودته للتدريبات من جديد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المدربين تجتمع بـ(آيت) لترتيب لقاء المحاضرين
 .
 .
 عقدت  لجنة المدربين في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (SFA)، اجتماعاً عند الساعة  الواحدة من ظهر أمس الأحد، برئاسة الأستاذ عمار الصادق، ونائبه الأستاذ  الدخيري فضيل، عضوي مجلس الإدارة، بالكابتن آيت عبد الملك المحاضر المتعاقد  معه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لتأهيل المدربين، وناقش الاجتماع اللقاء  التفاكري مع المحاضرين المعتمدين في الاتحاد، والذي يهدف لوضع منهج تدريبي  للمدربين في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، يتم على ضوئه منح الرخص  المحلية، وإقامة الورش التأهيلية.
*

----------

